# Polar Blast vs Polar Wash confusion?



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

I just got polar wash thinking it was the snow foam that people have rated highly but it seems i should of got polar blast. 

I dont follow the differences here and the method does not match how i expected things to go. 

I would usually use powermaxxed tfr first then a snowfoam then the 2bm

AG’s instructions / descriptions say that polar blast (snowfoam?) first then polar wash (which seems like a tfr/shampoo type thing) after. 

Anyone so which one is the snowfoam product with the nice dwell time and good cleaning power at many dilutions?

Thats the one i wanted to use after any TFR and before 2bm. It seems like i have some odd shampoo replacing product (polar wash) that i didnt want.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Blast is the snowfoam (pre wash)

Wash is a shampoo type product designed to be applied by foam lance and then you just need a rinse bucket and mitt.

I must say I do like wash, it cuts down time and works well.


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Can the wash be used as snowfoam? How much would you put in the bottom of a standard foam lance? Or is the idea that you tfr/snowfoam then power wash off. Then apply the polar wash to help lubricate the touch wash process?

So the blast is like a high foaming tfr? if you had the blast would you not bother with a dedicated tfr first?


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

ad_182_uk said:


> Can the wash be used as snowfoam? How much would you put in the bottom of a standard foam lance? Or is the idea that you tfr/snowfoam then power wash off. Then apply the polar wash to help lubricate the touch wash process?
> 
> So the blast is like a high foaming tfr? if you had the blast would you not bother with a dedicated tfr first?


No it cant, if you need a snow foam it needs to be polar blast. If I'm honest if your looking for good cleaning power then polar blast isnt it. Try bilt hamber or wax planet.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Apply Polar Blast, allow to dwell and power wash off

Apply polar wash and then use a mitt as a normal wash. You don't need a shampoo bucket as that is already applied to the car. Have a rinse bucket to rinse your mitt after each wipe of the car.

Then rinse off with an open hose.


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

fatdazza said:


> Apply Polar Blast, allow to dwell and power wash off
> 
> Apply polar wash and then use a mitt as a normal wash. You don't need a shampoo bucket as that is already applied to the car. Have a rinse bucket to rinse your mitt after each wipe of the car.
> 
> Then rinse off with an open hose.


Okay cool, for heavily soiled cars would a tfr still be used at the very start before the polar blast? If so then it all makes sense now.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

ad_182_uk said:


> Can the wash be used as snowfoam? How much would you put in the bottom of a standard foam lance? Or is the idea that you tfr/snowfoam then power wash off. Then apply the polar wash to help lubricate the touch wash process?
> 
> So the blast is like a high foaming tfr? if you had the blast would you not bother with a dedicated tfr first?


Can Polar Wash be used a s snowfoam? Sort of. It would be used after Polar Blast, which is the snowfoam

Stage 1: Polar Blast = Snowfoam. pH neutral, apply with pressure washer, leave to dwell for 5 mins or so, rinse off. This removes the loose dirt and helps soften dirt, some of which can then be removed with a high pressure rinse.

Stage 2: Polar Wash = the contact wash part of the process. Apply with a pressure washer, then agitate with a wash mitt etc, rinse off.

Stage 3: Polar Seal = The protection, apply with a pressure washer, put on, rinse off immediately.

Your normal process involves a TFR pre spray, this could be argues is used in place of your snow foam. in the trade the process would be TFR to lower half of car, allow to dwell, high pressure rinse off, then the shampoo contact wash. There would be no need to snowfoam as well. However, as the TFR is usually just applied to the lower half of the vehicle as a pre-spray, you could then follow the TFR with a Polar Blast snowfoam, leave to dwell, rinse off and then either do a shampoo contact wash OR use Polar Blast.

You have a few options. Hope that helps.


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Lexus-is250 said:


> No it cant, if you need a snow foam it needs to be polar blast. If I'm honest if your looking for good cleaning power then polar blast isnt it. Try bilt hamber or wax planet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


I thought the consensus was polar blasts cleaning power was similar to that of bilt hambers autofoam alternative? That was my original thought process when i bought the AG stuff (although i bought the wrong one).


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

ad_182_uk said:


> I thought the consensus was polar blasts cleaning power was similar to that of bilt hambers autofoam alternative? That was my original thought process when i bought the AG stuff (although i bought the wrong one).


It's nowhere close. Might be ok for very light summer cleaning but nothing major.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Lexus-is250 said:


> It's nowhere close. Might be ok for very light summer cleaning but nothing major.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Ahh okay thank you for the feedback, with the bilt hamber af would you still use a tfr before this if soiling was heavy?


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

ad_182_uk said:


> Ahh okay thank you for the feedback, with the bilt hamber af would you still use a tfr before this if soiling was heavy?


No need to. If it was heavy mid a blast with the jet wash first then apply it. What tfr are you using and at what strength?

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Lexus-is250 said:


> No need to. If it was heavy mid a blast with the jet wash first then apply it. What tfr are you using and at what strength?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


I apply power maxxed tfr when the car is ditched, then jet wash off. Usually put about an inch in the bottom of a 2 litre pressure handheld pressure sprayer. (I think thats about 100ml of tfr to 1900ml water)

Follow with AB Magifoam and blast off

Then 2bm contact wash.

If its not ditched i just jet wash then magifoam then jet wash then 2bm.


----------

